# Wanting a SMOK



## DarkSide (8/3/16)

Greetings fellow vapees

Looking for a Smok R200, good reviews on this mod, are there any vendors selling this mod? Still enjoying my original SMOK R80, purchased when I started on this journey and still going strong, no problems at all with this device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ediskrad (8/3/16)

@DarkSide My twin I have found you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/3/16)

@Cespian is selling one.
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-smok-koopor-plus-200w-mod.t20399/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/3/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock?" so that vendors can reply.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (8/3/16)

blujeenz said:


> @Cespian is selling one.
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/black-smok-koopor-plus-200w-mod.t20399/


The SMOK R200 is not the same as the Koopor 200W.

But if you are interested in the koopor 200w,we have some left:

Bundle deal:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections...tation-xs-v4-mini-dripper?variant=15793857670

Mod only:

http://savapegear.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/smok-kooper-plus-200w?variant=9721265027

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (9/3/16)

We have plenty R200's

http://www.vapeking.co.za/?subcats=...Y&match=exact&q=r200&dispatch=products.search

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

